# Tortoise shagging and more...



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 12, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...he-rabbits-of-the-reptile-world-10379137.html


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeps! ! ! ! !

That's the "animal" we love! ! !


----------



## dmmj (Jul 12, 2015)

XXX?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 12, 2015)

Yep, really love the title.
hahaha!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 12, 2015)

Brown chicken, brown cow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 13, 2015)

"Shall we shag now, or shall we shag later?"




Groovy Baby............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 13, 2015)

For younger viewers shag is an old style of dance.


----------

